# live foods?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

were do you ask questions on live foods? what are good live foods for corys tetras and gorimia? forgive my bad spelling


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you can try brine shrimp and blackworms


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

cories, tetras and gouramis?

yup, brineshrimp and blackworms will work. so will whiteworms, bloodworms, mosquito larvae, daphnia, grindal worms, depending on the size of the fish maybe microworms.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cories, tetras and gouramies? I think they're quite easy. My gouramies excepted falkes, tetras also! And they won't hesitate to have bloodworms, water-flea,,,
You may try post about this at "General"


----------

